# Are these fantails?



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Some rescues I adopted, If they are fantails what do you call the color?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe some kind of crested orientall roller or something deffinetly not a fantail


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Indian fantail possibly? Thats the only thing I found that looks close to these.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

To me it looks like a cross between an indian fantail and an american fantail. Has the crest and partial muffs of an indian, but more of a garden fantails tail.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

They do a funny head and neck shaking thing when they strut, saw a video of indians doing the same thing, just curious on the breed, no matter they have a good home here now. I like them ,interesting pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indian Fantail cross or just poor quality Indian Fantail.

The one on the left in the first picture is a Red check baldhead. It is also slate, but I figure it is easier just to say red check. The other one is a red velvet (t-pattern) baldhead. Beautiful birds! If they are a pair and have babies, I would be interested in some.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Indian Fantail cross or just poor quality Indian Fantail.
> 
> The one on the left in the first picture is a Red check baldhead. It is also slate, but I figure it is easier just to say red check. The other one is a red velvet (t-pattern) baldhead. Beautiful birds! If they are a pair and have babies, I would be interested in some.


They are a pair, after they get settled in I will let them raise a round if you want some.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

these are not fantails


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

tipllers rule said:


> these are not fantails


They are a fantail mix. Possibly had some birmingham roller in them in the past to get the baldhead coloration. Also to drop the tail down. But the crest is great and there's still decent stockings so it must not have been a direct roller x indian fantail. Perhaps in the grandparents and then inbred.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They are a fantail mix. Possibly had some birmingham roller in them in the past to get the baldhead coloration. Also to drop the tail down. But the crest is great and there's still decent stockings so it must not have been a direct roller x indian fantail. Perhaps in the grandparents and then inbred.


Well they were in need of a new home, mixed or pure I like them, Maybe I will put them in the race this weekend LOL LOL HAhahahaha


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They are a fantail mix. Possibly had some birmingham roller in them in the past to get the baldhead coloration. Also to drop the tail down. But the crest is great and there's still decent stockings so it must not have been a direct roller x indian fantail. Perhaps in the grandparents and then inbred.


ya i could see that


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

can*........


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks like garden fantails to me.......


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think they're perfectly beautiful!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love fantail mixes.. they are some of the prettiest pigeons IMO..


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I breed Indian Fantails and I can see some familar characteristics in them ........of that breed . I also have an Indian Fantail & Birmingham Roller pair , their 2 off spring look similar to your birds in the way of shape but mine have no crest .

You have a couple of sweet birds anyway


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty birds, I love the color  I agree with Becky, Indian Fantail Cross. Their not American Fantails. ALL Fantails are LOVELY


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

These are Indian Fantails. Look at their bands and determine the size. This might disclose th breed.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Diffently in the fantail family.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

becege said:


> These are Indian Fantails. Look at their bands and determine the size. This might disclose th breed.


They are not banded, one has a marker band only


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im just going to give my little guess on what they are..and it is mookie and fantail mix.. not that it matters.. but that is what they look like to me.. the stance and the almost fan tail...and clean leg... just a guess... but it made beautiful pigeons... look up mookie and see what you think..


----------

